# new



## clemenza (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm officially a new member.  I've been reading the forums now for several weeks.  I find it very interesting and the level of knowledge of the members outstanding.  I'm 52 yrs old and an athlete thru high school and college who then did nothing for the next 30 yrs.  I'm paying for it now.

I've put on 75lbs as I've done nothing to keep myself healthy.  I've worked 70hr weeks for the past 20 yrs at a high stress job, had both my knees replaced and have major issues with a bad lower back.  

But recently, as I decided I've got to make a change I found that I really get into being in the gym.  I've been lifting weights and cycling for the past several weeks.  Using caution to protect the back and knees.  Unfortunately, I do very little weight lifting standing and right now squatting anything but my bodyweight is difficult.  However, I seem to get good workouts in on the bench and a lot of the overhead lifting normally done standing I do seated.  I think it's also helping me build some good core strength.  I've started  cycling in a class to force myself to get some cardio cause I'd rather lift and that's where I end up if I go on my own to do the cardio.

I've started a GH/TRT program also.  I'm determined to get this weight off and get back to as good as condition as I can.  I thank you all for the help and encouragement I've taken from this forum before I formally joined and look forward to reading your advice as I go forward.

Any recommendations or pointers are happily accepted.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2012)

clemenza, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2012)

lots of good info here, I suggest starting with all the stickies in the training and diet/nutrition sections.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 24, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome! I think you will find IM to be a great forum!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome!  Its never to late to make a better healthier you!  Hang in there its not going to happen over night work hard and you will be rewarded!   Good luck!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board.

That is awesome getting back in the game.  Stress is a killer.


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome! glad you are here!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 6, 2012)

welcome


----------

